# Gel-Cutting Tool



## lieperjp (Mar 30, 2008)

I was wondering what everyone uses to cut gels... The knife on my Leatherman works well, or I use a scissors if I only need to cut one gel. Interested in finding other tools, though, as there are times when I don't have my Leatherman or a scissors in the vicinity. I was thinking about trying the papercutters in my school's student workroom...


----------



## soundlight (Mar 30, 2008)

You need a paper cutter that can take a full sheet of gel along either dimension (so at least 2' square or larger) that does nothing except cut gel. It shouldn't be used for paper or transparencies or anything else. In my opinion, this is one of tne of the most important tools for any electrics shop.


----------



## porkchop (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm going to second the paper cutter. At PTC we have all the common sizes laid out in spike tape so you never need to measure anything just line it up with the appropriate make and go nuts.


----------



## soundman (Mar 30, 2008)

I like using rotary paper trimmers like this http://www.vivid-online.com/products/4675/237 better. Seems to stay sharper longer and I find it quicker.


----------



## LD4Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, I just must be in the dark ages with my scissors. I have never even heard of using a paper cutter. May have to look into that.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 30, 2008)

I prefer to use a paper cutter, of course that isn't always an option.

Scissors are useful, especially if you have a nice sharp pair. I have not used a rotary cutter.

A did a number on my Gerber pocket knife cutting gels. It is in need a re-sharpening and the tip got a bit rounded. If anything, I'd be using utility razor knives instead of pocket or multi-tool knives.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm another paper cutter vote. We made a light cart that actually has a paper cutter attached to it (it also has the gel frames sizes traced onto it so there's no miscommunication when it comes to what size to cut - they just need to know what they are gelling.) We just drag it to wherever we are working and there we are - in a pinch I will use shears, mostly just to trim though. It takes too long otherwise when you doing a bunch of one-color cuts.

Charlie


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with soundman. Rotary paper trimmers are safer than guillotine models, generally less expensive, and the blades are replaceable. 
Different colors of tape at 6.25", 7.5", and 10" also are a big help.


----------



## Charc (Mar 30, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I prefer to use a paper cutter, of course that isn't always an option.
> Scissors are useful, especially if you have a nice sharp pair. I have not used a rotary cutter.
> A did a number on my Gerber pocket knife cutting gels. It is in need a re-sharpening and the tip got a bit rounded. If anything, I'd be using utility razor knives instead of pocket or multi-tool knives.



I lent out my gerber, someone used the scissors... to cut metal wire, repeatedly.

It don't cut good no more...


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 30, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> I lent out my gerber, someone used the scissors... to cut metal wire, repeatedly.
> 
> It don't cut good no more...


Remove the scissors, send them back to Fiskars, and they will replace them. You don't need to send in the whole multi-tool. While it's apart, it may be a good time to think about moving some of the blades around to an order that more suits your uses.


----------



## porkchop (Mar 30, 2008)

soundman said:


> I like using rotary paper trimmers like this http://www.vivid-online.com/products/4675/237 better. Seems to stay sharper longer and I find it quicker.



I worked in a copy shop and used one of those almost daily. I think I'm changing my vote to one of those. Faster (if your good with it), undeniably safer, and easily changeably blade. For a final two cents make sure it's a self sharpening model. I only spent 3 months in the copy shop, but like I said used it daily often for 100+ cut jobs and never even noticed it getting dull yet alone wanted to replace the blade.

oh yah and they're lighter two (usually)


----------



## Charc (Mar 30, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Remove the scissors, send them back to Fiskars, and they will replace them. You don't need to send in the whole multi-tool. While it's apart, it may be a good time to think about moving some of the blades around to an order that more suits your uses.



I don't need any product packaging... do I?


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 30, 2008)

We use a large format paper cutter with a film cutting blade that works out great for us. Both were available from our office supply place. We have had the film blade for 5 years now, literally hundreds of hangs later, and it still cuts like the day we got it. 

~Dave


----------



## DarSax (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh wow, I didn't know such things as film blades exist, but I bet that works awesomely.

I've always been interested with the rotary blades, I'd always think in theory they'd cut easier. Too bad; we have a chop-style one, with all the common sizes sharpied on.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 31, 2008)

Film blade? Tell me more!


----------



## phil000 (Mar 31, 2008)

On the fly I like to use my SOG's V-cutter. It's meant for seatbelts, but if you have a frame with a lot of excess, it makes life really really nice.

I'm used to the paper-guillotine-cutter w/ sharpie, and it works ok.

Gafftapegreenia, send me a pm, I might be able to fix you up, a member on here did something nice for me, I figure I should pay it forward


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 31, 2008)

I've tried both the guillotine style and roller blade style paper cutters (I too work at an office supply store) and I have to say that the guillotine style for me is much easier to measure with (especially when the object I'm cutting is clear...) But yeah, the roller blade one is much safer!


----------



## hsaunier (Mar 31, 2008)

I use a rotary fabric cutter and a carpenters square. Might be a little less expensive then a large format paper cutter. Carp square happens to be 24" X 20"


----------



## Grog12 (Mar 31, 2008)

I like to use my teeth...


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 31, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> I like to use my teeth...


that's very inventive...


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 31, 2008)

Film blade? Tell me more!




Well, essentially it is the same as your standard paper cutting blade, but the actual bevel on the blad is different, more fine than a paper blade. I tried to see if our supplier had a link to it on their website, but they do not. It is just listed as an accessory or replacement item for our cutter. This type of blade would dull very quickly if used to cut actual paper, as one might guess. 

~Dave


----------



## Grog12 (Mar 31, 2008)

lieperjp said:


> that's very inventive...


Gel is a great source of your daily fibers and minerals!


----------



## Kelite (Apr 1, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> I like to use my teeth...




I let Apollo cut mine for me!

(Ok, so I'm a little lazy...)


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 1, 2008)

Kelite said:


> I let Apollo cut mine for me!...


Ah, but can you do 9" circles? (I'm still working on a suction cup and beam compass contraption.)

And, as long as we have an expert available here: What's your opinion on pouncing deep colors to make them last longer?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 1, 2008)

Custom shapes are also available. Contact Apollo for quote.

Hey Kelite, do the tapered top hats come in half hat?


----------



## BryceKastor (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmmm time to resurrect an old conversation.

From reading this time capsule, I would have to say that the rotary style paper cutter is preferred to the guillotine style.

My questions is more to the size of rotary cutter. As you don't have that big open end a the bottom I am assuming that you want something with an opening larger than 24" to accommodate the size of the gel (especially if working with roles). 

Will the paper cutters that advertise a 24" cut, cut it? (haha) or should I shoot for a 28 or 30" cutter to leave some space?

These things are enough of an investment that I am interested in hearing some feedback.

Many thanks!


----------



## hsaunier (Sep 15, 2010)

I just use a regular carpenters square (24" X 16") and a rotary fabric cutter on a hard surface. Works great!


----------



## JohnA (Sep 15, 2010)

I use the rotary fabric cutter also. It works well, and blades last a long time.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 15, 2010)

Someone above mentioned a seatbelt cutter, which I'm guessing is similar to this:


LEE and/or Rosco use to give these away at tradeshows. I've never found them to work very well, but others may have better luck with them. About $2 at any office supply store.

For those with more discretionary funds than common sense, there's GEL CUTTER .


----------



## shiben (Sep 15, 2010)

phil000 said:


> On the fly I like to use my SOG's V-cutter. It's meant for seatbelts, but if you have a frame with a lot of excess, it makes life really really nice.
> 
> I'm used to the paper-guillotine-cutter w/ sharpie, and it works ok.
> 
> Gafftapegreenia, send me a pm, I might be able to fix you up, a member on here did something nice for me, I figure I should pay it forward


 
+1 for the SOG V-Cutter in a pinch. Then for the paper cutter, of any kind.


----------



## erosing (Sep 16, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Someone above mentioned a seatbelt cutter, which I'm guessing is similar to this:View attachment 3593
> 
> LEE and/or Rosco use to give these away at tradeshows. I've never found them to work very well, but others may have better luck with them. About $2 at any office supply store.



Never worked well for me either. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WooferHound (Sep 16, 2010)

I always used a Utility Knife. If you are careful you can cut 4 sheets at the same time. I just use a gel frame for the size I need as a guide for the cut. We have some Newspaper Coupon Cutters in the spot booth to cut gels.
Pair Of Levenger Single Sheet Newspaper Cutters - Paper Cutters - Levenger


----------



## JWigPVB (Sep 16, 2010)

JohnA said:


> I use the rotary fabric cutter also. It works well, and blades last a long time.


 
+1 on the rotary fabric cutter, along with the OLFA Rotary Mat to help save the blade....


----------



## eadler (Sep 17, 2010)

My university's theatre had a large green pad (I see one listed at craft retailers as a "rotary mat") with measured grid on top of the gel cart, with markings in white pencil (the same as you would use to mark the gels) for various gel sizes. An exacto knife was used to cut gels. We also had a paper cutter in the cart marked, but I don't think it saw nearly as much use.


----------



## erosing (Sep 17, 2010)

Forgot to say what I do use, so here I go. I like to use a _sharp_ cutting tool first of all. Dull blades ruin gel pretty quick. In order of preference: paper cutter (marked out or with grid), electricians scissors, normal scissors, utility knife, 

I've always wanted to throw a copper pipe or conduit wheel onto a handle (think opine wheel) with a flat guide of some sort and have a surface spaced out hinged bars that could be slapped down and braked. But I've never had the time, space, or money all at once to try it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

